# How can I remote control my speakers?



## theater (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a speaker in my bathroom, but when I want to play music, I have to go to the living room. Is there any remote control extender which can achieve this?
I have saw such one named Remote Control Extender for DVD IPTV Fans， seem like this device can achieve this.
Wireless Infrared IR Remote Extender
It says that the Emitter Range: 5-10CM, so that is enough for me to conrtrol this speaker in my bathroom.
But, how dose this thing work? There are many output out there and should I buy a new remote control?

Also I have post this question in other forum and someone recommend this to me
Wireless Infrared IR Remote Extender, I don't which one is the right i am looking for,any one have some clue?


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

An RF remote like URC or procontrol.com is a good option. BEST option is www.sonos.com.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Inexpensive IR extenders can work OK and may be your least expensive option. Range is limited to 50 feet or so. Also, CFL lights drive them crazy - the light is picked up by the extender's receiver and is transmitted to the extender transmitter. The result is a lot of IR noise being emitted in the transmitter room that can/will overpower the IR commands that you are sending. There are CFL proof extenders, but they are more expensive and still don't work 100%. I tried Xantech hard wired ones and gave up - they would work for a couple of months, then fail.

An RF remote is the best answer, but range is limited to maybe 30 feet or so, depending on how many walls are in between that attenuate the RF signal.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Is the bathroom the only area you are looking to control this way? I've had a lot of luck using an ATON speaker selector which has an RF remote. I believe they make anywhere from a 2 to 6 zone unit and each zones volume can be controlled with the remote or at the base unit. It may be way overkill for what you are trying to achieve though.


----------

